
First Fatal Self Driving Car Incident - crispytx
https://www.yahoo.com/news/self-driving-car-driver-died-205642937.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of Tesla crash:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12011419)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012328)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012676)

and many other posts.

------
sharemywin
Not that Tesla isn't doing great things but they just set the self driving car
industry back 10 years.

